# My BMC SLX01



## JimmyORCA

YEAH!!!

Its here my BMC SLX01 has arrived. Will take it in to the shop tomorrow to have them start working on it. Taking the handle bar and stem from my ORCA. 

Hope to have it done sometime this week!!! All the parts are already at the shop!!!

Jim


----------



## stunzeed

great lets see some pics


----------



## AZ_Mike

Wow the first known SLX living in the wild. Pictures and a review once you get some miles on her, particularly how it compares to your Orca.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is what my setup should be like.
Stem: Stella Azzurra GPA 4.8
Bar: Stella Azzurra Tirreno
Crank: Stella Azzurra Rapido
Groupo: Campy Chorus
Wheels: Campy EURUS in silver
Brake: KoolStop 
Seat: Have not decided yet.


----------



## thedips

^^^ great parts! now lets see her!


----------



## AZ_Mike

Hey JimmyORCA ever get you SLX built up? How does it ride? You have the only know bike, inquiring minds want to know


----------



## JimmyORCA

Have not ridden it yet, problem with the wheels waiting for new set to arrive,


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is a preview of the bike, will have more pics later on next week when I am done upgrading it. Think about changing the wheels from EURUS to maybe reynolds DV46C and some other stuff I might be taking off my Orca. Thats my Blue 09 Orca in the back ground.


----------



## dixie002

I really love this bike and wanna know how it rides, the feel, handling, are you happy with it etc etc


----------



## JimmyORCA

Handling is great, as most reviews say it is better for flats and downhills. I liked my Orca better for climbing, but I am weak so I think as I get better I will like this bike better. The only problem I had was with the new seat post takes a few times to get it to click and stay put.


----------



## dixie002

Where are the reviews posted? I've googled it and only found one or two sites that have any information, they are bike sales sites?
I suck at hills so I hear you brother!!!!


----------



## mytorelli

Do you have the weight of the bike too?


----------



## JimmyORCA

I forgot the actual weight of it now, I can get it weighed on tuesday when my bike shop opens. I did change the bike out completely.
Currently running
2008 Campagnolo Record CT group
Stem: Stella Azzurra GPA 4.8
Bar: Stella Azzurra Tirreno
Wheels: Reynolds DV46C with Swiss Stop Pads
Tires: Conti Triathele 700C x 23 a little heavier but great tires.

Jim


----------



## JimmyORCA

Just got it weighed and its 7.4kg without pedals or 16.3 pounds.


----------



## mytorelli

JimmyORCA said:


> Just got it weighed and its 7.4kg without pedals or 16.3 pounds.


With the Reynolds?

Thanks. If I decide to get one it should be about a pound or so heavier than my caad 8.


----------



## JimmyORCA

The Reynolds wheels weigh only 1405grams so its not that much more than what I had Shamal Ultra Ti wheels on it.


----------



## patersg

I recently bought and SLX01. Have you had any issues with it? (if you still own it)...


----------



## JimmyORCA

I still have it, just changed from Campy to the new Dura Ace 7900 setup. Very good bike no problems at all, sometime a pain the adjust the seat tube. Still love this bike.


----------



## florain

I also bought one. But I noticed that there are some pores or bubbles around the connection between top tube and seat tube after one month as attached photo . Is this normal?
View attachment 170361


----------



## Directeur Sportif

dixie002 said:


> Where are the reviews posted? I've googled it and only found one or two sites that have any information, they are bike sales sites?
> I suck at hills so I hear you brother!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqxTpVEMmhI


----------



## patersg

*Slx01*

My only gripe so far is a creaking seatpost.
Tried the carbon-paste fix a couple times, but works only temporarily. Wrapped some electrical tape around the post where it meets the seat-tube - will see how that works tomorrow..
Haven't noticed any other defects otherwise.


----------



## Directeur Sportif

Coming soon is a small rubber seal that covers the transition between frame and seatpost. keeping crap out of there is a big part of it. 

While this is more preventative (so not a fix for you), it will be available from you LBS in a few weeks.


----------



## andesman

great bike, I got one and have no complaints other than the creaking seatpost....carbon compound didnt work, any suggestions, did you find a solution for the problem?

regards


----------



## patersg

*SLX01 seatpost*

I've given up on the carbon pastes - didn't do the trick. I then applied a synthetic grease on the carbon part of the post, ensuring the aluminum wedge at the bottom is kept dry. This seemed to do the trick, but requires reapplication every couple months. Make sure the interior of the seat tube is free of any greases before re-inserting the post.

Yes, this is contrary to recommendations concerning application of grease to carbon tubes, but I was so fed up with the bike sounding like a creaky ship that I'm doing it anyways. I'm going to monitor it closely over time to see if there's anything detrimental occurring. If so, it's back to drawing board.

I've also heard about using hairspray as a solution. Another possible solution is to wrap a super-thin brass foil around the post then re-insert. I'm not sure where to buy such a product, but it's something I'll consider if the grease start causing problems.


----------

